# NHS - Interpretation of x-rays



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a wrist joint that is very stiff. There's some swelling and a certain amount of pain/discomfort. Eventually went to GP who got blood tests and an x-ray. Was a bit disturbed when he said it could be rheumatoid arthritis, even though the x-ray was 'clear'. He said he didn't think it was RA but best to refer me to rheumatology clinic to rule it out.

Three months later, got the specialist appointment. He was surprised at the x-ray result and, after much cursing of the IT system and the way they keep changing it, he brought the x-ray up and immediately identified arthritis in the wrist joint. When he pointed it out, it was obvious even to me as a lay person. In fact, if I'd been shown it and a normal joint I'm sure that I'd have classed it as abnormal. It was as obvious as that, like Lampard's goal for example.

I asked who looked at it and said it was normal and he said he had no idea - it could be anyone anywhere in the world as the NHS send them out to whoever. Anyone else come across this? I was amazed, and intend to follow it up.

The positive bit for me is that he didn't think it was RA but has ordered an ultrasound scan and various new blood tests.

Phil


----------

